# هام : امتحانات ال IQ لو عندك Interview ضرورى لكل مهندس



## x_man700 (20 أبريل 2007)

لو عندك Interview في شركة كبيرة ومهمة هتلاقي ان في جزء من Interview عبارة عن امتحان ال IQ

واختبار ال IQ دا هو عبارة عن اختبار لقياس قدرات العقل والذكاء.........................
لو انت مش متدرب كويس واتفاجإت بالامتحان هيبقى في مشكلة كبيرة ومممكن تضيع عليك فرصة الشغل...................

مدة الاختبار 30 دقيقة

للتحميل :

Download​
وعاوز اعرف ايه رأيكم

وأرجو التثبيت لأهمية الموضوع


----------



## x_man700 (20 أبريل 2007)

ومستنى الردود بعد التجربة ...................... وشكرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (20 أبريل 2007)

مفيش ملفات موجودة لما بتفتح الرابيد شير


----------



## x_man700 (20 أبريل 2007)

دا اللينك تانى علشان لو الاول مش شغال 

http://rapidshare.com/files/27000397/IQ_Exams.rar​


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي تعبك بس اللينك دة بردة مش شغال


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (22 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, على هذا الرابط, وتفحصته وهو يعمل بكفاءة
لذلك نظراً لأن هنالك الكثير يعانون من مشاكل في الرابدشير
لذلك تم إرفاق الملف بعد تحميله في المرفقات
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## profshimo (30 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله ...سلمت يداكم


----------



## h.d (1 يونيو 2007)

مشكور
وجاري التحميل.........


----------



## ايمان السعيد (22 يونيو 2007)

salamo 3alikom
fa3lan ra2e3a gak


----------



## أسد القسام (23 يونيو 2007)

مش شغال 
الله يعطيكم العافية 
بس مش شغال


----------



## أسد القسام (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
اشتغل


----------



## mimo_007007 (23 يونيو 2007)

ــــــــــــ xxxxxxxx________xxxxxxxx
____xxxxxxxxxx______xxxxxxxxxxx
___xxxxxxxxxxxxx___xxxxxxxxxxxxx
___xxxxxxxxxxxxxx_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
___xxxxxxxxxxxxxxXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
____xxxxxxxxxx( مشكور )xxxxxxxxxxxx
_____xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
______xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
_________xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
___________xxxxxxxxxxxxx
_____________xxxxxxxxx
______________xxxxxx
_______________xxxx
_______________xxx
______________xx
_____________x


----------



## alidahab (30 يونيو 2007)

مهم جدا اننا نعرف اكبر عدد من الاسئله دي


----------



## alidahab (30 يونيو 2007)

للا سف لم استطع الاستفاده منه


----------



## ENG.Doors (30 يونيو 2007)

حتي بالانتحان ده برسب ((( ههههههههههههههههههه
انا فااشل


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

thanks ya basha


----------



## azm (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور
وجاري التحميل.........


----------



## lyeselec (6 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/محترف (9 أغسطس 2007)

جميل جدا البرنامج ده لكن هل فعلا في القابلات الشخصيفة يعملون هذا الاختبار؟!!!


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى كتير وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdo_mansour (13 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hany86 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

ولله مش عارف كيف انزلو كيف الطريقة


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

هل الشركات كلها كدة


----------



## البلال80 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

كما وفقني الله للحصول على هذا الملف أسأله أن يوفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررين على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## ـ و ـ (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مكرم عربي (2 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## m_saeed_soliman (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حازم طاهر (11 أبريل 2008)

ممكن رابط اخر غير راب الرابد شير رجاءً

حازم


----------



## محمود حلمى السيد (11 أبريل 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معتصم موسى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كتيير
وجزال الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم موسى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كتيير
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shaheen83 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

thnk you so much


----------



## نسمة محمد عبدالغنى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الموضوع شيق ومفيد للغاية


----------



## ياسمـــــــــينه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس ايون (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف شكر
وانا حللته
107 درجة


----------



## بلوتوث2 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

تم التحميل جزيتم خيرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود المخلص لتكرار المحاولة لوضع الأختبار حتى يستفيد الكل


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نظرة لمستقبل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## انور المناصرة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## noraezzat (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا
ولكني اريد ان اعرف كيف اقوم بفك الضغط


----------



## Saber Mohamed (23 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanks alot my dear


----------



## sasa romantic (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا على هذا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد العجوري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## motaz007 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر*

:20:الله يبارك فيك علي المجهود...............


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## adison2000 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

إختبار محفز للذهن فعلاً , شكراً لك .​


----------



## م/ مصطفى الهوارى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر ليك اخى


----------



## mogtaba (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khaledaltabib (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ممتاز لك كل الشكر


----------



## Grad.Student (26 ديسمبر 2012)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## اسامةسمير (21 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## amarmon3m (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ، و خلي النتائج بعدين !!


----------

